# Mortgage brokers?



## depv (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm looking to buy a house (first time buyer) but could do with some advice on whether to consult banks directly or to use a mortgage broker. Does anyone here have experience of using a broker and if they were of any benefit or not?

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

depv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking to buy a house (first time buyer) but could do with some advice on whether to consult banks directly or to use a mortgage broker. Does anyone here have experience of using a broker and if they were of any benefit or not?
> 
> Thanks


Will send you a PM.


----------



## dolphinfish (Apr 22, 2013)

Buying a house in NZ is much easier than doing it in the UK. 
If you use your bank and the mortgage application is turned down other banks will be aware of that if you try elsewhere. However it is still probably worth your while to go and have a chat with your bank manager (shouldn't cost you anything to do that either) 
When you have decided on a property do your homework well. Go to the council and look at the file they have there. If you are unsure what you are looking at try to get the building inspector to look over the file. 
Compare what you see in the file to what you actually see on the property. We always have a walk around the neighborhood too and if possible talk to the neighbors. Go look at the property at different times of day and when the weather is bad. If it is near a school or busy road check it out during expected busy times. Good luck


----------

